# pioneer AUH-p4900



## dwright9581 (May 29, 2009)

how do i take my pioneer AUH-p4900 out of mute


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Read the owners manual, you gotta give us more info................. like was the unit working then it stoped?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hit the mute button.....


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> hit the mute button.....


ray: LEE ray:

I was gonna say that but.................:4-dontkno


----------

